# bolens model equivalent to iseki 1610



## andrew james (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi guys.. ive been told my 1610 iseki is similar / same as a bolens tractor.. does any one have a model number.. trying to find a service manual for my 1610 for ages. so hoping a bolens might be easier to locate

thanks

ANdy
Uk


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Andy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try contacting http://samsbolens.com/ for such information. They deal with Bolens and Iseki.


----------

